# HELP!! I cant get my new tegu to eat anything! He is a year old



## Nick O (Jun 27, 2014)

I just bought a red tegu. He is about a year old now. The girl I bought him from told me she fed him ground turkey and fruit. Ive had him for 4 or 5 days now and I have tried feeding him chicken liver, vegetables, and tried ground turkey today but he wont eat it. He was very skiddish at first but after a few hours of my girlfriend holding him on the 3rd day hes seemed to get a lot more comfortable. ANY SUGGESTION would be muchly appreciated!!! Thanks. -Nick


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 27, 2014)

Often times they won't eat for up to two weeks when they are moved from one home to the next. Try feeding him f/t or p/k whole prey like rats. Mine didn't eat and then I got a few f/t pinkies because he's still small and he scarfed those down instantly


----------



## Nick O (Jun 29, 2014)

thank you! I was actually at repticon in fort Lauderdale, fl yesterday and I spoke with a guy who told me the same thing. Im gonna go grab a few pinkys and see how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 29, 2014)

No problem! Good luck and keep us up to date!


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 30, 2014)

Yup just give him time. All tegus get stressed out when moving to a new home. They dont need to eat everyday like we do, so dont worry. Sometimes they wont eat for a month. But eventually he will get hungry and he will chow down. Just keep offering food


----------



## Josh (Jun 30, 2014)

As @Aardbark said, give him some time.
Be patient and keep offering him a bit every day. His appetite will get the better of him.
Are you tracking his length and weight regularly?


----------



## Nick O (Jul 8, 2014)

He did eat a little ground turkey a few days ago. But I am not keeping track of his weight or length should I be??


----------



## Lilith Delial (May 11, 2015)

If you are that concerned you can try this supplement from Zilla. I buy mine from Petsmart. My male red loves the stuff. I just put a little dab or two on whatever he's eating with it. Good luck!
http://www.zilla-rules.com/products/caloric-supplement-appetite-stimulant.htm


----------

